# Film for a baby brownie



## Lostfiniel

I've just won my first vintage camera! It's a baby brownie and the seller said the camera is coming with the original box and little wear (at least from what can be seen.) I know that occasionally modern film can be used to replace the older film that has been discontinued. The film size is 127 and the picture size is 1 5/8 by 2 1/2

Any Advice?

I've been trying google with no luck so far.


----------



## ThomThomsk

It's always worth checking Retro Photographic for unusual film sizes (for example, they sell 8x11mm miniature film for Minox 'spy' cameras).

Anyway, they seem to have two different films in 127:

http://www.retrophotographic.com/shop/126/index.htm

Thom


----------



## Lostfiniel

Thank you! That's just what I am looking for.

Hopefully the film will be the only thing it needs.


----------



## Alpha

If you're in the US, call Freestyle Photographic (freestylephoto.biz). They're the US distributor for Efke/Adox/Maco and would be the source for those films on this side of the pond.


----------



## Lostfiniel

Thanks, that would make life even easier. :thumbup:

I think next time I will confirm that there is available film for a camera _before_ I start bidding on it.


----------



## Murray Kelly

Have a look at :

http://macodirect.de/filme-maco-c-1_6_119.html

Maco have Jan/08 for 10 rolls for 16.8 euro. The down side for a Baby Brownie owner is the minimum order is ~40.00 Euros. Plus postage. It may be way more than you want to spend on such a camera.

I just bought 30 rolls for the Yashica-44 and with postage to Australia it comes out at US$3/roll. I've seen reels only for that price on e-bay.

Otherwise Digital Truth has Efke 100 in 127 for $4.50 or so.

Murray


----------



## Jonas C

Here is another source for 127 film.  They seem to sell out pretty quickly but they always seem to get another batch in for sale.


http://www.frugalphotographer.com/


----------

